
Validating idea: group meditation using Zoom or Hangout - objectivecdev
Hello Hackers,<p>I am practicing meditation since last 10 years. In my experiece, I firmly beleive meditation works best when done in group.<p>I am planning to build a solution where anyone can join group meditation using their phone anonymously.<p>But for validating the idea, I am going to use Zoom and Hangout to organise digital group meditation.<p>Beta Home Page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;upcoming&#x2F;betabularasa<p>Anyone who is interested to participate please subscribe. Also I am looking for your suggestions.
======
objectivecdev
Btw it's going to be free to participate in group meditations till we are in
Beta

